# Painting Tool



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use this old plant tray for most of my painting. Larger things sit on top, or drop in the holes. FOr smaller items I make a loop of tape to stick them down to it with. Just thought it may be of interest.


----------



## steamtrain95993 (Feb 21, 2008)

Great idea, Jerry. Thanks!!!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very clever. Wish I'd had it when I painted the metal wheels for 50 cars...!


----------

